# Silverado dual control A/C blowing hot passenger side



## baystlth22

The A/C is blowing hot on the passenger side of my 2004 silverado. Drivers side works just fine but all I can get is hot air out of the passenger side. NO my wife was not in the truck lol. Would appreciate advise with this one. Thanks guys


----------



## camo77566

A buddy at work was just having this problem about 2 weeks ago. Him and another co-worker were looking around and started smelling a burnt smell(truck running in parking lot). Ended up being a harness under the dash on the passenger side. The harness was actually melting. He said it was a known problem with chevys/gmc and they made a better replacement harness. I'm going into work with him in the morning. If you pm me, I can ask him any questions you have to see if it helps out your problem. He showed me the harness and at least half was melted together...lucky the truck didn't catch on fire. Hope this helps!


----------



## Long Pole

I believe it's the actuator switch or something like that. It happened to me on my truck also (04 Silverado) and I took it to the dealership when I was having something else done and they fixed it. Not sure how much, as mine was under warranty. 

This has happened to a lot of these trucks. 

My truck had the harness that melted too...Just jiggle it a little and the blower will work again. Been like that for a year or more. Wish it'd burn to the ground one day so I can get a new Silverado.


----------



## baystlth22

Guys thanks for the help and you both are correct it is an electrical problem. Don't know what exactly as I have not had time to pull the instrument panel apart. But on the way to put the boat in storage yesterday it started blowing cold air out of the passenger side so all is well for now, will try and get to it this week. I appreciate your willingness to help with this problem.
Baystlth


----------



## bigdav160

Don't pull the instrument panel!

The actuator motor is down by the floor vent. Just a couple screws and it pops off. You can then move the shaft for the door by had to verify cold-hot operation.

Most likely the actuator motor has gone bad.


----------



## DSL_PWR

The actuator motor. Common issues with GM vehicles.


----------



## Tombo

Same thing happened to my brothers Avalanche, actuator. He moved something on it so the passengers side blows cold air. Told me not to touch anything on the AC controls. 
I think he was quoted somewhere around 5-600 bucks to repair.


----------



## bigdav160

The part is about $100

Look Here


----------

